# seeking lsd babe



## clearwater freebox (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi there. im clearwater. i started my journey in clearwater florida and have been hitchhiking for the past year and have been across country twice. i got into psychedelics about four months ago and have been learning so much about myself and how the world works. ive been single for a year and a half, mostly because ive been trying to figure out who i am. I think ive finally got it right. I am just a traveler kid who enjoys making people smile and making the world a better place at least a little at a time. im looking for a friend who would like to travel the country and possibly go live on a boat with me down in florida for a bit. All the while doing alot of awakening and spreading the love.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome to the sitr


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 8, 2017)

Sorry double posy


----------



## clearwater freebox (Sep 8, 2017)

you're right man. thanks for that. i wasnt really serious in getting any responses. but i guess i should be. thanks


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 8, 2017)

clearwater freebox said:


> you're right man. thanks for that. i wasnt really serious in getting any responses. but i guess i should be. thanks



Stick around and I'm sure you'll find your LSD babe or have fun trying.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 8, 2017)

[email protected] above comment . 

Welcome the love Walkers , street zombies , and hoppers of America


----------



## Odin (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey STP I'm the new guy, I need to get laid... doing all these shrooms and acid is giving me a perpetual boner. 

Yea awesome ...lol lets hook up :d

I think that might just work... seriously sheeet. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Tude (Sep 8, 2017)

Yeah ... - this isn't the place to go find lsd babe to travel as we are not a date site. Try another entry into the Introduction subform and THEN - go for it into the road dog subforum of looking for a road dog to travel. May find person(s) who might want to travel your way. Good luck!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 9, 2017)

I mean ya shit like this has to stop. Maybe ad a stickie to the sub group.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 9, 2017)

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> I mean ya shit like this has to stop. Maybe ad a stickie to the sub group.



Hey we get lonely out here bro . I agree with ya tho I'm guilty of it myself .


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 9, 2017)

new rules have been posted that disallow posting 'personals ads' type threads as outlined here:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/rules-for-this-forum-area.4111/

due to these new rules i am locking any offending threads and will issue warnings for future violations of these rules.


----------

